# DIY New double enclosure build.



## Viking_Python (Sep 14, 2013)

My Darwin python hatchlings are growing fast. Time to fire up the old circular saw and get them some new homes built. 
The double bay enclosure bank is 2.4m long and 190cm tall. Each of the two enclosures is 120cm wide, 120 high and 60cm deep.
The enclosures are mostly constructed from ply wood. I will install sink strainer vents in the front and a timber vent in the upper rear wall.
This is the result of two weekends and a few hours after work here and there.
Tomorrow I will tackle the four main doors of the enclosure.


----------



## ssstevespythons (Sep 14, 2013)

Impressive....although I think you 'cheated' and used more than a circular saw


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks great so far.hope u will be posting pics as u go.will def be keeping an eye out for this thread


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 14, 2013)

Top job mate!, can't wait to see what it looks like when it's all done


----------



## KingSirloin (Sep 14, 2013)

You'd be good with practice!


----------



## Viking_Python (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah, I used three circular saws. Drop circular saw, triton table circular saw, angled slide plunge circular saw.




ssstevespythons said:


> Impressive....although I think you 'cheated' and used more than a circular saw


----------



## Amelia (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks great, kudos. What sort of heating are you using?


----------



## Viking_Python (Sep 15, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Looks great, kudos. What sort of heating are you using?



I will be installing 100w heat lamps with light cages.


----------



## Viking_Python (Sep 19, 2013)

Spent the last few afternoons after work building the doors and rear wall. Just need to give the doors a sand. Im still on the fence between Perspex and glass, they both have their pro's and con's. I will have time to think about it during the stain and sealing stages.

Next jobs to do are: 
Drill out wiring holes for light fittings.
Make some basking shelves out of the off cuts from the centre of the main doors.
Putty screw holes and give the whole unit a good sand.
Door handles & cam locks.
Stain and seal.
Drill out screw hole and install sink strainer vents on front.
Get a sparky to wire up the ceramic light fittings.
Install light cage.
Install basking shelves.


----------



## Viking_Python (Oct 1, 2013)

Jobs left to do:
Install light fittings (3 per enclosure)
install top basking shelves.
Install main door locks.
Visit Bunnings for the 50th time to get some trim to hide the back wall seam that the stain highlighted. Thought about doing a fake rock back wall but the hinged light cage makes it too difficult.
6mm Perspex ordered and should be ready in a few days to pick up.


----------



## bigcatbeastess (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow, looking really good mate.


----------



## Jimie (Oct 1, 2013)

thats amazing realy good job


----------



## mikey_mike (Oct 1, 2013)

I suddenly feel inadequate


----------



## Tristan.C (Oct 1, 2013)

Make me oneeeeeeeeee?


----------



## Porkbones (Oct 1, 2013)

Good stuff.looks really good


----------



## SlipperySteve (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks great, fantastic job mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 2, 2013)

I was expecting some white melamine tanks that everyone makes (me included).

Safe to say you proved me wrong, that is impressive.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 2, 2013)

That is a beautiful enclosure .


----------



## reptilezac (Oct 2, 2013)

top job mate !


----------



## Viking_Python (Oct 2, 2013)

Tristan.C said:


> Make me oneeeeeeeeee?


I have to build another pair when I have finished this one. Not really looking forward to starting it, but has to be done.


----------



## lithopian (Oct 2, 2013)

It looks great  Looking forward to seeing pics with your little guys in there.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks amazing mate, lots of time put in to this DIY. Looks like a real piece of furniture, unlike my white melamine ones lol.


Rick


----------



## Viking_Python (Oct 3, 2013)

Spent a few hours on the enclosures today. The slots for the main door locks were cut and fitted the shelves. The seam in the middle of the rear wall didn't look too good, so I hid it with a 150mm shelf the full with of the enclosure. The bottom shelf is for the hide box, with a dark area under to hide away. The top shelf is another hidden area and would hold a pocket of warm air. The sink strainer vents were originally going to have hole drilled and screwed into place. The stainless steel was tougher than my hardened drill bits so I ended up epoxy gluing them in place. One panel of 6mm Perspex has already been installed. Just waiting for the hardware store to stock replenish the tabs which hold them in place.


----------



## viciousred (Oct 3, 2013)

You've re-inspired me to finish my double. No where near as big or impressive as yours


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 3, 2013)

Very professional.


----------



## viciousred (Oct 3, 2013)

Ps the name plates are a nice touch


----------



## Viking_Python (Oct 3, 2013)

viciousred said:


> Ps the name plates are a nice touch


Got them off ebay.
Isis the Albino Darwin will be in the left enclosure and Mickey the 4yr old Diamond is going to take up residence in the right side.
Brutus the male Albino Darwin and Ceasar the Centralian are waiting for the next pair to be built. Hopefully will have the enthusiasm to start in a month or so. This enclosure has taken most of my spare time over the last few weeks, aged me in dog years but the pythons will love it.


----------



## viciousred (Oct 3, 2013)

Ive been building mine for over a year. Lack of time and funds has it on hold! 

Should be proud it looks amazing mate.


----------



## Viking_Python (Oct 3, 2013)

viciousred said:


> Ive been building mine for over a year. Lack of time and funds has it on hold!
> 
> Should be proud it looks amazing mate.



Thanks. Took me a while to get some spare money to start up this enclosure. I was originally going to purchase a couple of pine wardrobes and convert them. After a bit of planning figured I mays well start from scratch. The pair of enclosures including fittings, stain etc has cost around $1400 for the pair.


----------



## viciousred (Oct 3, 2013)

Thats not to bad considering there size and what not


----------



## Viking_Python (Oct 25, 2013)




----------

